# JD R-1 spreader



## Ike77 (Aug 19, 2013)

My father acquired a JD R-1 spreader and is curious to its approx manufacturing year. The control levers are in more of a horizontal position and move left and right compared to vertically mounted and move up and down. It is ground driven also. Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*"R" spreader*



Ike77 said:


> My father acquired a JD R-1 spreader and is curious to its approx manufacturing year. The control levers are in more of a horizontal position and move left and right compared to vertically mounted and move up and down. It is ground driven also. Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks


According to an article in Green Magazine, it was introduced in 1955.----------- Bill


----------

